

Churchill Downs to Buy Big Fish Games for Up to $885M - carlchenet
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/business/churchill-downs-to-buy-big-fish-games-for-up-to-dollar885-million.html

======
asanwal
$50M earnout just to founder/CEO if certain milestones are met. Is that size
earnout typical in deals of this size?

Curious.

------
danieltillett
What does Churcill Downs know about mobile games? Is it as much as Time Warner
knew about dial up internet?

~~~
carlchenet
Clearly it's just an investment move for them

~~~
joezydeco
Churchill Downs is a gaming (gambling) company. All of the gaming companies
are jostling to get into the mobile space. The big hope was that "social
slots" on platforms like Facebook would take off and someday let players play
for real cash instead of virtual cash.

It sure sounds like their own social/mobile stuff isn't doing well and they're
adding this company to try and improve their products.

